# Wordsworth Set to My Music



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I write symphonies, and this music is a kind of extention of them in a more electronic way. Here I read the poetry of Wordsworth in this film with my original composition in the background. Thanks for listening. :lol:


----------

